# Horrible taste in mouth and tingly tongue



## AJLang (Dec 16, 2013)

I started getting a strange taste in my mouth on Friday and it has been getting worse with my tongue having a slight tingling.  I've tried medicated mouthwash but the taste is just getting worse.  I just had an emergency appointment with the nurse but she couldn't see anything - she has taken a tongue swab and I will get the result on Thursday.  Any thoughts as to what I can do about the horrible taste in the meantime please?  I'm only eating bland food and drinking sugar free Ribena.


----------



## Annette (Dec 16, 2013)

Try chewing minty gum?


----------



## Kim23 (Dec 16, 2013)

Is it a metallic taste?


----------



## AJLang (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion Annette. Kim I can't really describe the taste - it probably isn't what I would call metallic.  The taste is still bad but not as bad now that I've drunk three glasses of Ribena. However my tongue still feels strange.


----------



## LeeLee (Dec 16, 2013)

It might be worth a visit to the dentist.  Sometimes a problem with a tooth can cause an unpleasant taste without necessarily causing pain.  I hope whatever it is goes away soon.


----------



## AJLang (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks LeeLee that makese sense but unfortunately I am completely, utterly and totally dental phobic and I'm not exaggeratingi


----------



## LeeLee (Dec 16, 2013)

Hmmm - that makes it all the more likely (sorry!)


----------



## grovesy (Dec 16, 2013)

I suffer with nasal problems and sinusitis and that can sometimes give a strange taste.


----------



## thelis (Dec 16, 2013)

AJLang said:


> I started getting a strange taste in my mouth on Friday and it has been getting worse with my tongue having a slight tingling.  I've tried medicated mouthwash but the taste is just getting worse.  I just had an emergency appointment with the nurse but she couldn't see anything - she has taken a tongue swab and I will get the result on Thursday.  Any thoughts as to what I can do about the horrible taste in the meantime please?  I'm only eating bland food and drinking sugar free Ribena.



Have you recently been on any antibiotics.  When I was last taking antibiotics my tongue and lips felt slightly numb.  I suppose it could be a result of one of your medications. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 16, 2013)

Actually I have had these symptoms caused by medicated mouthwash (Oraldene I think).  Made my tongue tingly and ruined my sense of taste for days.

Or as someone mentioned, it could be dental - I had a nasty taste (no tingly tongue though) and it was worse when I ate things like grapes or apples or drank fruit juice.  The cause was a decaying amalgam filling, and the acids in these foods were reacting with it!  I hate dentists too, but it was worth summoning the courage to go and get it sorted.


----------



## AJLang (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. The taste isn't so bad today but my tongue still feels strange and I feel generally lousy, maybe it's a virus. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I feel better tomorrow


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Thanks everyone. The taste isn't so bad today but my tongue still feels strange and I feel generally lousy, maybe it's a virus. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I feel better tomorrow



Glad to hear there has been some improvement Amanda, hope the nasty taste is gone by tomorrow


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi Amanda,

It might be worth asking if you can be tested for Vitamin B deficiency as your symptoms could be indicative.


I notice you are on a PPI and there has been a study recently which suggests prolonged use of these can result in a Vitamin B deficiency.
http://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/clinica...ppressing-drugs/20005335.article#.UrE2eCgx-FI


----------



## AJLang (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi Cherrypie thanks for your suggestion. I did wonder about vitamin B deficiency. I will ask my GP if the bad taste continues


----------

